# Looking for casual RP



## Bunnyonthefence (Apr 3, 2017)

Hey, I'm looking for a group to roleplay, casual rp, people must be up to nsfw & sfw. Scenery and stories to be decided. 

It will be a group on telegram.

All styles and characters are welcomed!

(Looking for about 4 people or less)


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 3, 2017)

Hmm, sounds like fun actually ^^ I might join in if you are still looking after I get home from werk o3o


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Apr 3, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Hmm, sounds like fun actually ^^ I might join in if you are still looking after I get home from werk o3o


Sure c: add me on telegram (bunnyonthefence)


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm in .
Will I add you?


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Apr 3, 2017)

theCRAZYshow said:


> I'm in .
> Will I add you?


sure c: send me a message (telegram)


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Apr 3, 2017)

up!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 3, 2017)

Bunnyonthefence said:


> up!



Just got home lol, need to DL Telegram.


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Apr 3, 2017)

One or two more to go ~


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Apr 4, 2017)

If this is still open, I'd be interested in trying it out, if there's room in the setting for a werewolf (bio here, a little down the page). Alternatively I could play as my other OC, a very shy and awkward boy fennec (bio here, a little NSFW), though he's very new so I haven't actually played as him before.
Let's see if I can finally get this Telegram thing working…


----------



## Mike_Hollard (Apr 4, 2017)

Discord

have Casual-RP but Casual-RP is mixed with Furru_LifeRP 

i have so many RP


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Apr 4, 2017)

Sur


Eleven-lyc said:


> If this is still open, I'd be interested in trying it out, if there's room in the setting for a werewolf (bio here, a little down the page). Alternatively I could play as my other OC, a very shy and awkward boy fennec (bio here, a little NSFW), though he's very new so I haven't actually played as him before.
> Let's see if I can finally get this Telegram thing working…


sure thing ^^ send me a message whenever you can


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Apr 7, 2017)

up


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Apr 9, 2017)

up


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Apr 9, 2017)

This is still open for more, if anyone's interested! I think there's only the two of us so far. As mentioned it's on Telegram. Still kinda deciding on setting and stuff… new ideas welcome ^o^


----------



## Seduce (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm up for it.


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 14, 2017)

I can. What's it about?


----------



## Amy Nidrani (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm up for it if it's still open... xD


----------

